# *NEW* South GA Club Looking For Members



## kgunz11 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a reputation around these parts with the local land owners for running a quality deer lease so a neighbor approached me last week about leasing his property. I know the property has some really good deer on it so I jumped at the opportunity. 

It has planted pine that was thinned last year, nice natural hard wood areas, a couple ponds, a few creeks, and the potential for several food plots with minimal work. The road system through the property is fairly decent and it has a real nice powerline on it where several nice bucks have been spotted.

It's approximately 650 acres located in Mitchell County and the property lines are outlined in the photo below. The red line is the property line and the 2 blue blocks are private property with home sites. Currently there are no members and the property has seen little to no hunting in that last several years. The last person that hunted the property years back is deceased.

We're looking for 6 members total at $800 per person. The property will be quality managed and a tractor is near by for planting food plots. I currently have a long time lease on the 2100 acres that borders it to the North. Any members getting in the club this year will be grandfathered into our other club next year at the same price. In other words, a 2700 acre lease for $800 membership per year.

I need to get some folks signed up quick as deer season is almost upon us so please let me know something ASAP. If you have any questions please contact me via email. The property will be quality deer managed. Requirements are 4 points on a side and outside the ears. There is no water and electricity for campers this year but we are working on that for next year.

kgunz11@msn.com


----------



## lineman101 (Sep 5, 2012)

*interested*

Would you be interested in leasing the 600 to 3 trophy minded people for $ 4800


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 6, 2012)

Email sent


----------



## 2balectn (Sep 6, 2012)

I am interested can you call me 2292244359


----------



## kgunz11 (Sep 6, 2012)

lineman101 said:


> Would you be interested in leasing the 600 to 3 trophy minded people for $ 4800



Absolutely. That would make my life real easy. Currently I have 2 folks from Florida committed to the property. I have not received a check from them yet but I believe they are good for it.


----------



## kgunz11 (Sep 6, 2012)

2balectn said:


> I am interested can you call me 2292244359



I'll give you a call this evening after work.


----------



## 2balectn (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know if I missed your call or not can you call again


----------



## cookcrew (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you have any spots left ? And is this a family club? And what is the rate.


----------



## Fireengine70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## kgunz11 (Nov 5, 2012)

No spots left this year. If we have openings available next year they'll be posted on the GON forums starting in April. This new property is showing lots of promise though.


----------



## kgunz11 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 7, 2012)

yea i hunted that land last year had alot of  folks  walking an riding 4 wheelers all times of the day an they had patrys almost every weekend down at the pond


----------



## kgunz11 (Nov 8, 2012)

No joy riding on 4 wheelers is allowed on the property. The trespassing is strictly enforced, and there is no pond, it's gone, and there are no parties.


----------



## jel123 (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have opening for 2013, Jim


----------



## kgunz11 (Dec 12, 2012)

jel123 said:


> Do you have opening for 2013, Jim



Replied to your PM.


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Dec 16, 2012)

are you looking for members for 2013 and where is the lease at


----------



## RReynolds74 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm interested for 2013/14 and long term with the club.  Please pm me more info.  Thanks, Ricky


----------



## jel123 (Dec 20, 2012)

If openings call Jim 321-652-5406


----------



## JeffJLH (Dec 31, 2012)

PM Me if you have openings next year please.


----------



## Bobbyg0037 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pm me also if there's any openings left thank you


----------

